# Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying the S-Works Roubaix SL4 frameset. What would be a good price on this frame? Since the list price is $3500.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought my 2012 Tarmac s-works frameset for 3500, list 3900. I thought that was fair. Sure some one else might have paid 3300, but a couple hundred bucks when you finish the build is kinda insignificant.
But, I wanted the 2012 frame vs. the new 2013. Liked the color and it was my size. Could not let it go.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think 4 or $500 off MSRP is the best you will be able to do and even that might be a struggle since its a new model. $500 amortized over 5 years is $100 per year, or about $8.50 per month. Peanuts. Just ask your dealer once for his best price then buy it. You will likely get other favors and establish a good relationship.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

MAP is $3100, so I would be surprised to see it for less than that. Most sizes and colors show late November availability, so it may be a little bit of a wait. I am sure it will be worth it, though.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

My LBS told me for the West Coast the ETA is late October, but for the East Coast the ETA will be late November.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

AnthonyL88 said:


> My LBS told me for the West Coast the ETA is late October, but for the East Coast the ETA will be late November.


Could end up being the case, but currently the dealer site is showing "unknown" for the West Coast.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I got a nice deal from my LBS since I'm a very good customer. I place an order for the S-Works Roubaix SL4 frameset in White/Red color size 49.


----------



## atxfireman (Aug 30, 2008)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I think I got a nice deal from my LBS since I'm a very good customer. I place an order for the S-Works Roubaix SL4 frameset in White/Red color size 49.


My LBS gave me 10% off on the frame and 20% off on parts. I've been a good customer for a long time. I ordered a 52 with Black Satin/White lettering and the new DI2 9070 11-speed group. Got a Dura Ace 9000 C 35 wheelset from probikekit.com on sale for $1500. Can hardly wait!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Excellent deal there, especially on such a new bike. Those C35's make me jealous. Real jealous. Of course the SL4 does too!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a little over 21% off the frame. I'm a very good customer at my LBS, the owner always take care of me.


----------



## atxfireman (Aug 30, 2008)

Good deal. Hope you are enjoying your ride. My LBS called yesterday when the frame arrived. I was going to go look at it come out of the box. They called me back to tell me Specialized sent the wrong frame, a red/white one instead of the one I ordered. LBS sent it back and reordered. I'm very disappointed that Specialized made such a colossal screw up. I sent them an e-mail telling them how I felt about this, not an angry one, just expressed my disappointment. I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

You know, in the five years I have managed a primarily Specialized shop, I have never seen Specialized send a bike that I didn't order. Invariably, I have clicked the wrong box and received exactly what I did, in fact, order. They have a great logistics and shipping system. Almost too good. 


atxfireman said:


> Good deal. Hope you are enjoying your ride. My LBS called yesterday when the frame arrived. I was going to go look at it come out of the box. They called me back to tell me Specialized sent the wrong frame, a red/white one instead of the one I ordered. LBS sent it back and reordered. I'm very disappointed that Specialized made such a colossal screw up. I sent them an e-mail telling them how I felt about this, not an angry one, just expressed my disappointment. I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## atxfireman (Aug 30, 2008)

That's not what the LBS sales manager told me. Hopefully Specilalized will reply and tell me what actualy happened. I'm not upset. I understand that Murphy's Law can enact itself at any time. I was just disappointed that the wrong one arrived. There were only 3 in stock when mine was ordered and I'm hoping I don't get into a situation where I have to wait for a backorder.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks like Specialized still has it available in their Ohio warehouse, so it should be all good. Have fun!


atxfireman said:


> That's not what the LBS sales manager told me. Hopefully Specilalized will reply and tell me what actualy happened. I'm not upset. I understand that Murphy's Law can enact itself at any time. I was just disappointed that the wrong one arrived. There were only 3 in stock when mine was ordered and I'm hoping I don't get into a situation where I have to wait for a backorder.


----------



## atxfireman (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, I ordered my S-Works last September, finally turned up a couple of weeks ago and picked it up last week. It was well worth the wait, you will absolutely love it! It came with the COBL GOBLR post as well which I had to change out as too much setback for me. 

Good luck with your order.

View attachment 275316


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking bike - Congrats!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Very_ nice... :thumbsup:

What frame size?


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

That is NICE !!!!!


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> _Very_ nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> What frame size?


It's a 52. 
I'm blessed with short arms & legs and a bad neck from a car accident years ago. (the neck, not the arms and legs  )


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TmB123 said:


> It's a 52.
> I'm blessed with short arms & legs and a bad neck from a car accident years ago. (the neck, not the arms and legs  )


No need to explain the frame size on my account. I ride a 52 as well. 

The reason I asked is that (IMO) the smaller sized Roubaix's are better proportioned than their larger counterparts. Specifically, around the head tube junction. That seems to be the case with yours, thus the question.

Beautiful bike... enjoy!


----------



## atxfireman (Aug 30, 2008)

TmB123 said:


> Hi, I ordered my S-Works last September, finally turned up a couple of weeks ago and picked it up last week. It was well worth the wait, you will absolutely love it! It came with the COBL GOBLR post as well which I had to change out as too much setback for me.
> 
> Good luck with your order.
> 
> View attachment 275316


Awesome bike. Very cool! Enjoy!


----------



## gadget5129 (Sep 25, 2007)

*What's wrong with the larger Roubaix frames?*



PJ352 said:


> No need to explain the frame size on my account. I ride a 52 as well.
> 
> The reason I asked is that (IMO) the smaller sized Roubaix's are better proportioned than their larger counterparts. Specifically, around the head tube junction. That seems to be the case with yours, thus the question.
> 
> Beautiful bike... enjoy!


I have a 56 SL4 with DA 9000 and Zipp 303's. I absolutely love this bike. Except the Taupe seat. And the only problem I have with the seat is that when I go on rides of 40 plus miles the edges of the saddle cause chafing on the inside of my legs. 

What is the problem with the head tube junction? Or are you referring to the problems on the earlier models when they didn't have size specific head tubes?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gadget5129 said:


> What is the problem with the head tube junction? Or are you referring to the problems on the earlier models when they didn't have size specific head tubes?


My comment was purely from an "aesthetics" standpoint. Because of the comparably taller HT's, I think the larger size Roubaix's tend to look out of proportion around that junction. 

JMO and preference. I think they're great bikes....


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

_Except the Taupe seat. And the only problem I have with the seat is that when I go on rides of 40 plus miles the edges of the saddle cause chafing on the inside of my legs. _

You need to get the saddle issue resolved....whether its a fit issue or saddle issue. Most people go through quite a few saddles before landing one that works well for them. I like the Romin evo better than the Toupe but saddles are very personal and never one size fits all. Chafing at 40 miles is unacceptable.


----------

